# Charging



## richardhall (3 mo ago)

I have my mobile charger plugged into a Nema 14-50 with a 8/3 wire into a 40amp breaker. Power is live all through the wire to the charger to the cable, but the tesla logo on the universal mobile connector won't turn green nor will it charge. It works on the regular 15amp outlet.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Make surwe the ground and neural are connected properly - they're required on a 14-50 outlet.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Make sure the 14-50 adapter is completely seated in the mobile connector. Push hard. Probably also worth testing it in a known-good 14-50 outlet.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

How did you test the plug? Did you verify that you're getting 240V line to line, as well as 120V line to neutral/ground on each side?


----------

